# Netzwerk (?) einrichten



## linchen (8. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits,
jetzt suche ich schon seit mindestens 1 1/2 Stunden nach einer Lösung für mein Problem, habe aber bisher kein Glück gehabt.

Vorab: Ich bin eher der normale Anwender, habe also nicht so arg viel Ahnung von hardware und dergl. Derzeit gehen wir mit unseren beiden notebooks (beide XP Service Pack 2) über einen WLan-Router (T-Sinus 154 Komfort ) per DSL (2mb) ins Internet. Nun haben wir uns eine Art Verwaltungsprogramm auf Access-Basis zugelegt, das wir aber beide mit Daten füttern möchten und auf das wir beide mit unseren Rechnern (idealerweise gleichzeitig - muß aber nicht sein) zugreifen möchten. Die "sysdaten", in der die Daten gespeichert werden ist irre groß (derzeit rund 700mb; wohl wegen der Bilder). 

Ich habe mir vorgestellt, daß wir entweder einen dritten Rechner anschaffen, diesen per Kabel direkt an den Router anschließen und auf den wir mit unseren notebooks über WLan bei Bedarf zugreifen. Geht dieses, und wenn ja wie. Könnt Ihr mir das mal, wenn es geht, möglichst genau erklären, da ich mehr oder weniger Anfänger in der Materie bin. Wenn es so nicht geht, welche Möglichkeiten hätten wir noch?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Sinac (9. November 2006)

Ja klar würde das gehen aber ich bin nicht sicher ob sowas sinnvoll ist. Access ist nunmal nicht vernünftig für den Betrieb im Netzwerk ausgelegt und schon garnicht dafür das mehrer Benutzer gleichzeitig auf eine Datei zugreifen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, eine richtige Datenbank mit Front End macht immer mehr Sinn und ist nicht schwer zu realisieren.
Aber zu dem PC:
Wenn der Router DHCP hat musst du im Prinzip nur die Netzwerkkarte mit dem Router verbinden und die IP Adresse am PC auf automatisch beziehen einstellen. Wenn ihr statische IP Adressen verwendet musst du dem PC eine freie IP Adresse, Subnetzmaske und Gateway/DNS geben.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## linchen (9. November 2006)

@ Sinac
Erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Klar, daß access nicht das non plus ultra ist, aber es gibt im gesamten Netz nicht ein einziges Programm, welches auch nur annähernd soviel von unseren Wünschen erfüllt, wie das mit access. Klasse wäre das natürlich, wenn es über eine MySql Datenbank laufen würde, aber das habe ich bisher nicht gefunden und mir so etwas schreiben zu lassen, wäre sicherlich irre teuer.

Also DHCP hat der Router, aber wie schaffe ich es, daß ich von Rechner A aus auf die Festplatte von Rechner B zugreifen kann. Beide Rechner (und in Zukunft wohl auch der 3. Rechner sind über eine Netzwerkkarte mit dem Router verbunden). Hier wäre es klasse, wenn ich eine Anleitung für Doofe bekommen würde.


----------



## linchen (16. November 2006)

Meine Frage war dann ja offensichtlich zu doof bzw. Ihr seid der Meinung, daß ich die Antwort anderswo suchen muß. Schade!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. November 2006)

linchen hat gesagt.:


> @ Sinac
> Erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Klar, daß access nicht das non plus ultra ist, aber es gibt im gesamten Netz nicht ein einziges Programm, welches auch nur annähernd soviel von unseren Wünschen erfüllt, wie das mit access. Klasse wäre das natürlich, wenn es über eine MySql Datenbank laufen würde, aber das habe ich bisher nicht gefunden und mir so etwas schreiben zu lassen, wäre sicherlich irre teuer.


Du kannst auch Access mit MySQL verbinden, und zwar ueber ODBC.
Eine Alternative zu Access gibt es uebrigens auch, und zwar Base, welches Teil der OpenOffice-Suite ist.



linchen hat gesagt.:


> Also DHCP hat der Router, aber wie schaffe ich es, daß ich von Rechner A aus auf die Festplatte von Rechner B zugreifen kann. Beide Rechner (und in Zukunft wohl auch der 3. Rechner sind über eine Netzwerkkarte mit dem Router verbunden). Hier wäre es klasse, wenn ich eine Anleitung für Doofe bekommen würde.


Das ist im Grunde mit ein Klicks getan. Unter Windows gibt es dafuer Freigaben. Du gibst einfach die gewuenschten Verzeichnisse/Partitionen frei und anschliessen sollte im Grunde alles gehen.


----------

